# two old ladies.....



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

Two old ladies have played bridge together for many years, and naturally they have gotten to know each other pretty well. One day, during a game of cards, one lady suddenly looks up at the other and says, "I realize we've known each other for many years, but for the life of me, I just can't bring it to mind... would you please tell me your name again, dear?" There is dead silence for a couple of minutes, then the other lady responds, "How soon do you need to know?"


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi calliope,

Is this sort of joke pc these days :lol: :wink: 

Or the chap that's goes into reception at the old peoples home and say's do you know who i am,no replies the receptionist ask matron, she will tell you. :?


----------

